# Treadmill, permanent magnet motor.



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Wife's treadmill fried it's brain today, hehehe. So i turned it into scrap metal and grabbed the permanent magnet motor from it. That sucker cranks out some juice when you spin it! Now to build something to turn it..... Ideas?


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

RedBeard said:


> Wife's treadmill fried it's brain today, hehehe. So i turned it into scrap metal and grabbed the permanent magnet motor from it. That sucker cranks out some juice when you spin it! Now to build something to turn it..... Ideas?


Hook it to a stationary bike and tell wife it is a new ultra-modern, wondrous, absolutely the latest, greatest high-tech, celebrity approved and loved excise device.

Let me know how that works out. :rofl:


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Hook it to a stationary bike and tell wife it is a new ultra-modern, wondrous, absolutely the latest, greatest high-tech, celebrity approved and loved excise device.
> 
> Let me know how that works out. :rofl:


Hahaha! Ya great idea but it feels like a setup. Yup i just consulted the magic 8 ball and, Outlook is grim!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

RedBeard said:


> Hahaha! Ya great idea but it feels like a setup. Yup i just consulted the magic 8 ball and, Outlook is grim!


Yea, you got to watch out for Lizard humor, we be a bit strange.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Actually she is a few weeks prego with our second and i feel like that would be husband suicide at this point .


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Yea, you got to watch out for Lizard humor, we be a bit strange.


haha i thought it was funny. What's Lizard humor? Are you from the desert? Used car salesman? Im lost on this one.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

RedBeard said:


> haha i thought it was funny. What's Lizard humor? Are you from the desert? Used car salesman? Im lost on this one.


Yes, I live and will die in my beautiful desert. It's not spring until it hit's 100F.

This week only hit 107F but it is finally getting close to summer. :woohoo:


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Yes, I live and will die in my beautiful desert. It's not spring until it hit's 100F.
> 
> This week only hit 107F but it is finally getting close to summer. :woohoo:


I admire people who live and who can survive in the desert. Desert intimidates me, I've never been. I know i could survive about anywhere, but the desert is unforgiving and im a pale skinned red headed irish descent. Something tells me i need to stay right away from it. I love watching nature programs about it! Lot of creepy crawlies, i don't do things that crawl. You got a 8-9 hundred pound boar you want me to shot in the head and knif it's neck, Im there! Creepy crawlies, nah, that's a logical reason to burn a building down right there. Make sure you get em all. That and i love snow! Hell i make it at the local mountain during the winter i love it so much. Then there is ice fishing. ....


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> Yes, I live and will die in my beautiful desert. It's not spring until it hit's 100F.
> 
> This week only hit 107F but it is finally getting close to summer. :woohoo:


It's June and we haven't hit 100 yet. It was supposed to hit 99 today, then it rained. Maybe tomorrow. It's been awful darn humid though, it's been at least 40% all week.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

RedBeard said:


> I admire people who live and who can survive in the desert. Desert intimidates me, I've never been. I know i could survive about anywhere, but the desert is unforgiving and im a pale skinned red headed irish descent. Something tells me i need to stay right away from it. I love watching nature programs about it! Lot of creepy crawlies, i don't do things that crawl. You got a 8-9 hundred pound boar you want me to shot in the head and knif it's neck, Im there! Creepy crawlies, nah, that's a logical reason to burn a building down right there. Make sure you get em all. That and i love snow! Hell i make it at the local mountain during the winter i love it so much. Then there is ice fishing. ....


The desert is easy. Live WITH it, don't try to fight it. Work outside morning and evening, there is a reason the siesta was invented. Leafy trees, flowers and grass are pretty but will take all your water. Oh, we do get snow here. It looks pretty for a day and then leaves. Just the way snow should.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

RedBeard said:


> I admire people who live and who can survive in the desert. Desert intimidates me, I've never been. I know i could survive about anywhere, but the desert is unforgiving and im a pale skinned red headed irish descent. Something tells me i need to stay right away from it. I love watching nature programs about it! Lot of creepy crawlies, i don't do things that crawl. You got a 8-9 hundred pound boar you want me to shot in the head and knif it's neck, Im there! Creepy crawlies, nah, that's a logical reason to burn a building down right there. Make sure you get em all. That and i love snow! Hell i make it at the local mountain during the winter i love it so much. Then there is ice fishing. ....


You and (Snowman - flightxxxx, Dr. D, Caribou, and a few others) who enjoy the evils of white fluffy stuff. I do understand fair skin is a bit of a problem but nothing is worse than frozen water, fluffy or otherwise. The creepy crawlers are smaller than me, so no problem. Them critters bigger than me, well , we just sneak up on them. Southern Arizona, the perfect landscape and environment, hot and dry--- no humidity, few bugs and lots of room to roam. What not to love, also great 2nd amendment state, perfect. :trophy1: 
:groupwave: :woohoo:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

RedBeard said:


> haha i thought it was funny. What's Lizard humor? Are you from the desert? Used car salesman? Im lost on this one.


 Pessimistic started calling him that because he's from the desert, where we have lots of lizards. Now it's his avatar.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

My cousin loves Arizona. He lives here in nh but it a hunting guide out there. Said he went for a day hike with his dog in the desert and almost ended up in a sticky situation because of water and heat. Then he explained that you have pretty cold nights there. Everything worked out but he had a nervous cold night snuggled up to his dog.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Treadmill motors are supposed to make good wind generators.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

RedBeard said:


> My cousin loves Arizona. He lives here in nh but it a hunting guide out there. Said he went for a day hike with his dog in the desert and almost ended up in a sticky situation because of water and heat. Then he explained that you have pretty cold nights there. Everything worked out but he had a nervous cold night snuggled up to his dog.


One of the things visitors never prepare for is the temperature swings. We can have a 50* difference between day and night. Hypothermia can happen easily out here, even in the summer if you get caught in an evening rain storm like the one we had tonight. It was in the upper 90's this afternoon, now after the rain it's 75 and still dropping. It's supposed to be 65 before sunrise tomorrow.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

RedBeard said:


> My cousin loves Arizona. He lives here in nh but it a hunting guide out there. Said he went for a day hike with his dog in the desert and almost ended up in a sticky situation because of water and heat. Then he explained that you have pretty cold nights there. Everything worked out but he had a nervous cold night snuggled up to his dog.


The desert is a wild and beautiful place but it is also very unforgiving. As Terri pointed out, wild temp swings and unprepared people and you have a death scenario. Last year temp was above 114F and I have had it below 32F. You better plan your outing wisely or move to a more forgiving area. Even going to the store, be sure to have extra water in the car. The rule of three -- 3 day without water and you die, I think is a bit optimistic in my desert region. I still will never move for this area, love it. :groupwave:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> The desert is a wild and beautiful place but it is also very unforgiving. As Terri pointed out, wild temp swings and unprepared people and you have a death scenario. Last year temp was above 114F and I have had it below 32F. You better plan your outing wisely or move to a more forgiving area. Even going to the store, be sure to have extra water in the car. The rule of three -- 3 day without water and you die, I think is a bit optimistic in my desert region. I still will never move for this area, love it. :groupwave:


We've had Temps from 115 to -6. Remember when all the pipes froze and there were no parts to be found? My Grandfather sent me the one cpvc elbow we needed from Fla.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> We've had Temps from 115 to -6. Remember when all the pipes froze and there were no parts to be found? My Grandfather sent me the one cpvc elbow we needed from Fla.


You have got to love it when Mother Nature decides to show who is boss. It is just for those special occasions I insulate piping and bury them deep in the ground. Between Mother Nature and Mr. Murphy's law of what can go wrong, will go wrong, life is just full of mystery and wondrous surprises. :sarcasm1:


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I love the desert in Northern Nevada, where we go it's high desert,4,000 ft + elevation. Yes there are cool nights in the summer, days can be hot and dry but I do well, I've never felt too hot, now the winters, that's another story, snow and wind that can blow snowman balls which I've only seen on pictures a friend sent me. My wife wants nothing to do with desert living, but I think I could do well out there with the proper equipment.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I moved years ago from central Minnesota to the desert. It was the best change I ever did. Elevation in MN was 500 feet and the house we moved to was 4000 feet. Now we are moving to 7700 feet. I truly enjoy this whole state of Arizona.
I've hiked for many miles in 100+ heat and never had a problem. Saw plenty of rattlesnakes but never had had a problem.

I see millions of illegals, that is a problem.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Should I change the Thread Title to...

Desert Living , without reference to treadmils, or magnets?

Just saying.:dunno:


Jim


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

The packrats ate the wiring on my wife's treadmill.
I still need to discombooberate it.

I think I'm going to try this one. I might use discarded DTV dishes instead of shovels.
I have a handful of old phone poles. I might mount it on one of those.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Hey that's pretty clever. I like your satellite dish idea! I wonder though it the shovels light weight might be an advantage?


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> Hey that's pretty clever. I like your satellite dish idea! I wonder though it the shovels light weight might be an advantage?


Living in AZ, I think I have more dishes laying around than snow shovels.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> You have got to love it when Mother Nature decides to show who is boss. It is just for those special occasions I insulate piping and bury them deep in the ground. Between Mother Nature and Mr. Murphy's law of what can go wrong, will go wrong, life is just full of mystery and wondrous surprises. :sarcasm1:


Everything in the house and barn was insulated and had heat tape (surprised us!) except the toilet in the master bathroom. Something had pulled it off and made a nest. 3 weeks with no water in the house but plenty in the barn.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Yes, I live and will die in my beautiful desert. It's not spring until it hit's 100F.
> 
> This week only hit 107F but it is finally getting close to summer. :woohoo:


You can keep it lol


----------

